

Ask HN: DSL plans in Australia (Brisbane area) - hnriot

Hi<p>I am trying to help my sister get a decent speed DSL near Brisbane, Australia. All the plans she has found are data limited and speed capped at 256kb/s, many are wireless.<p>I am hoping someone here is familiar with the local scene in QLD 4213) and can suggest a provider that has decent speeds (enough for streaming movies, Facetime etc)<p>Thanks!
======
tonteldoos
Definitely check out <http://www.whirlpool.net.au>. It has a feature where you
can enter your area code to give you a list of available plans, as well as
very active forums where you can get an idea of service levels, etc. There are
LOTS of really good DSL providers in Brisbane. For reference - I'm on aanet,
paying $50/month, ADSL2+ (6Mbps down, 256k up) with a 100GB cap.

------
benologist
Have you checked Whirlpool?

<http://whirlpool.net.au/>

